# Green-winged Teal



## Glenn Bartley (May 10, 2021)

I hadn't been doing much shooting at all during the pandemic. But the arrival of spring and also of a new camera (Canon R5) has inspired me to get back out in the field. 

The new camera is really impressive FYI! If anyone is interested I posted some of my thoughts here - 




Cheers!

Glenn


----------



## Click (May 10, 2021)

Great shot. Well done, Glenn.


----------

